# Whats the best 5 channel amp right now?



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm looking in to getting a 5 channel amp, something that has more than the usual 500-600 watts on the sub channel at 2ohms,as of right now the Audison Av 5.1k is pretty much perfect for my needs but before giving it the go i wanted to check if there's anything better out there around the same price?? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dd has a beasty 5ch. http://ddaudio.com/products/amplifiers/d-series/d5-1000/



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

The Phoenix Gold Ti2 1600.5 does 800 watts @2ohms on the sub channel, but if there's others out there I'd sure like to know too.


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

fish said:


> The Phoenix Gold Ti2 1600.5 does 800 watts @2ohms on the sub channel, but if there's others out there I'd sure like to know too.




Yeah i was looking at that one too,it might be a contender 800 will do for my sub but i can't help but to wonder about the sound quality over the 5.1k's A and A/B Class channels and 140 sounds better for my midbass 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

street.terror said:


> Dd has a beasty 5ch. http://ddaudio.com/products/amplifiers/d-series/d5-1000/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




Thanks for the link, i looked at it but the sub channel has 1000 watts at 1ohm i need it to be at 2ohms and the 90x4 at 4ohms seems a little weak i need a lil more 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Jlugo360 said:


> Yeah i was looking at that one too,it might be a contender 800 will do for my sub but i can't help but to wonder about the sound quality over the 5.1k's A and A/B Class channels and 140 sounds better for my midbass
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Audison is hard to beat, I wish more manufacturers went with staggered power.


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Zapco?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I know that it's not a single-amp solution, but would a 2nd Gen Alpine PDX F6 + PDX M12 do the trick if you were to stack them? Or, if you place them end-to-end they might not be much longer than the single Audison amp.

These amplifiers are physically Stackable, and all Power and Input/Output connections are on one side of the amp. All of the PDX amplifiers are 2" high (thick) and basically 8.5" x 10"...which is slightly smaller than a sheet of Letter-sized paper. The two amps might also be less expensive than the Audison.

I've been using these exact two amps in a few installs for over 3.5 years now in fairly high-end systems and they are clean, powerful, and musical, and have been problem-free the entire time. The way that some of their circuitry is designed will actually eliminate radiated RFI & EMI noise problems in your system. And I can tell you from personal experience that these amps are under-rated power wise by a fair margin. 

See the photos below...




















Another amp would be the Mmats HiFi-6150D, though it is 900+ Watts @1-Ohm/450+ Watts @ 2-Ohm when Channels 5 & 6 are bridged, but it is at least 150w x 4 on Channels 1-4.


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

fish said:


> The Audison is hard to beat, I wish more manufacturers went with staggered power.




Truth


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

bbfoto said:


> I know that it's not a single-amp solution, but would a 2nd Gen Alpine PDX F6 + PDX M12 do the trick if you were to stack them? Or, if you place them end-to-end they might not be much longer than the single Audison amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah for the Mmats [email protected] won't do,the Alpine i don't have enough high to stack them maybe i can do them side by side i'll think about that, thanks for the info


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

geshat00 said:


> Zapco?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk



I don't see anything they've got that has 800 plus watts on the sub channel at 2ohms



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd be careful, make sure you have what you want. I swore I'd never run a 5ch decades ago and then bought a kicker zx700.5 for my install. The 70x4 @4ohms was a little weak for my use, it was close but not quite enough, yeah it was plenty usable but I kept using all it had. The 420 @2 ohms on subs was enough for my IB sub setup because it overpowered the 4ch (4 doors) of highs. The amp did what it said, it was pretty slim width it just fit between my 4 12s. Pretty harsh placement for it on a IB baffle though it was braced there. For a few reasons I pulled that whole setup, the quad 12s were so heavy the car drove differently for one. The kicker performed, not the best amp out there but I have no complaints about it and ebay'ed it for more than I bought it for on ubid at the time as a factory refurb looking as new fully packaged/etc, lol. Wish more things worked out so well. Finally ended up with this alpine/infinity amp setup and it takes up about same space as the kicker but I have an amp rack now. It works perfect for this install. Unfortunately I put it off but have to replace this car and it sucks far as losing the good tunes for a while. 30hz can have a positive effect on my mood lol. This setup runs 4x125 @ 4ohms and 500 on my IB 15s, both class D. My front comps are rated for lots of power and I think not so efficient or less power would have worked out. On the other hand I never cared what amp was back there in a hidden install long as it performed, you might. Seems like I always end up swapping amps around until I'm happy.


----------



## B5I8 (Feb 7, 2009)

fish said:


> The Phoenix Gold Ti2 1600.5 does 800 watts @2ohms on the sub channel, but if there's others out there I'd sure like to know too.


You could do what I did and run (2) of them, 1 for Left and 1 for Right.

I have Channels 1 & 2 for Tweets/Midrange @ 125W per channel, then I bridged 3 & 4 to get 400W to my Midbass, then I have 800W for each Sub. You can pretty much run any 3-Way plus Subs.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Not that i am selling it...but the Elite.5 will get to about 1200 watts at 1 ohm on the sub channel. But yeah only about 700 at 2ohm.


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

sqshoestring said:


> I'd be careful, make sure you have what you want. I swore I'd never run a 5ch decades ago and then bought a kicker zx700.5 for my install. The 70x4 @4ohms was a little weak for my use, it was close but not quite enough, yeah it was plenty usable but I kept using all it had. The 420 @2 ohms on subs was enough for my IB sub setup because it overpowered the 4ch (4 doors) of highs. The amp did what it said, it was pretty slim width it just fit between my 4 12s. Pretty harsh placement for it on a IB baffle though it was braced there. For a few reasons I pulled that whole setup, the quad 12s were so heavy the car drove differently for one. The kicker performed, not the best amp out there but I have no complaints about it and ebay'ed it for more than I bought it for on ubid at the time as a factory refurb looking as new fully packaged/etc, lol. Wish more things worked out so well. Finally ended up with this alpine/infinity amp setup and it takes up about same space as the kicker but I have an amp rack now. It works perfect for this install. Unfortunately I put it off but have to replace this car and it sucks far as losing the good tunes for a while. 30hz can have a positive effect on my mood lol. This setup runs 4x125 @ 4ohms and 500 on my IB 15s, both class D. My front comps are rated for lots of power and I think not so efficient or less power would have worked out. On the other hand I never cared what amp was back there in a hidden install long as it performed, you might. Seems like I always end up swapping amps around until I'm happy.




Believe me i know how that goes i already switched my entire setup countless times,but this time i want to make sure its the last one which is why at this point i'm pretty sure i'm gonna just stick with the Audison as it has the perfect amount of power on all channels for my current speaker setup and also in the right topology which is pretty much bulletproof in my opinion and is not going to give me another reason to want to switch on the near future looking for better sound... Lol on that 30Hz mood enhancer deal you've got going on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAL3Y SRT (Jan 27, 2017)

B5I8 said:


> You could do what I did and run (2) of them, 1 for Left and 1 for Right.
> 
> I have Channels 1 & 2 for Tweets/Midrange @ 125W per channel, then I bridged 3 & 4 to get 400W to my Midbass, then I have 800W for each Sub. You can pretty much run any 3-Way plus Subs.


Almost went this route.

Was debating on getting 1 Arc Audio XDi 1200.6 to power my 3 way active front stage, giving 150w max per channel. Or was going to get 2 Arc Audio XDi 600.4, using channels 1 and 2 for my tweets and mids and then bridging channels 3 and 4 for my mid bass. But after hearing the difference between 150w to my Hertz Mille ML 1600.2 and 200w to them (which was nothing lol) I decided on the 1 1200.6.

But definitely something the OP could think about doing and definitely something I will keep in mind for my next build.


----------



## jku89 (Sep 18, 2016)

I know someone mentioned the ti21600.5. It's a great amp and the quality is awesome. They are underrated amps and for the price They are hard to beat

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Indigoferg (May 6, 2018)

Where can I pick up a phoenix gold ti2 1600.5? I've been searching high and low and can't seem to find a dealer or a single one for sale...


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

The new mosconi 5 channel are nice. I'll link it later when I'm at my pc.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Jlugo360 said:


>


Yep, that's the one if you have the $$$.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Saw a guy from the UK open up a Ti2 mono a few days ago. It was a disaster.


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

SQLnovice said:


> Yep, that's the one if you have the $$$.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk




Can’t wait to install it, for sake of trying something new and seeing what’s all the hype about, the Audison however still like brand new, only used it 4 months before getting rid of last car, i don’t see how no one wants it for 50% off retail


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

SnakeOil said:


> Saw a guy from the UK open up a Ti2 mono a few days ago. It was a disaster.


They have a plexy window. it's not like PG is trying to hide anything.


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

jamesjones said:


> They have a plexy window. it's not like PG is trying to hide anything.


Idk. But it was basic china and terrible build quality.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Indigoferg said:


> Where can I pick up a phoenix gold ti2 1600.5? I've been searching high and low and can't seem to find a dealer or a single one for sale...


I've got two in my install, one per side. Let me know if you would be interested in buying both...


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

SnakeOil said:


> Idk. But it was basic china and terrible build quality.


You have a link? I I call BS. Bnae38 opened up my Ti2 2k and didn't have that opinion.


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

jamesjones said:


> You have a link? I I call BS. Bnae38 opened up my Ti2 2k and didn't have that opinion.


https://youtu.be/0Gstj82oOUU


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

IMO the best is the clarion XC7520

It's not the most powerful out there but it's strong enough...and DSP.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Is it just the sub output level holding you back? Maybe consider a sub with more efficiency and you can accomplish what you want in a different way


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

SnakeOil said:


> https://youtu.be/0Gstj82oOUU


Interesting. I wonder if it might be a knock off as I said mine has been looked at by a member that does amp repairs here.

I also know the Ti2 1k.4 was designed by Zed as I was referred to him by PG to get a replacement plexi.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

If I was in the market for a 5 channel amp this would be it.

Mosconi Pro 5|30

95×2 + 185×2 + 660×1 Watt @ 4 Ohm
150×2 + 290×2 + 1030×1 Watt @ 2 Ohm

approx 19 5/8" x 8 1/8" x 2 "

Class A/B on 1,2,3, and 4th channels
Class D on the 5th.


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

jamesjones said:


> Interesting. I wonder if it might be a knock off as I said mine has been looked at by a member that does amp repairs here.
> 
> I also know the Ti2 1k.4 was designed by Zed as I was referred to him by PG to get a replacement plexi.


Could be. But it could also have been a bad batch.


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

fish said:


> The Phoenix Gold Ti2 1600.5 does 800 watts @2ohms on the sub channel, but if there's others out there I'd sure like to know too.





jku89 said:


> I know someone mentioned the ti21600.5. It's a great amp and the quality is awesome. They are underrated amps and for the price They are hard to beat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





Indigoferg said:


> Where can I pick up a phoenix gold ti2 1600.5? I've been searching high and low and can't seem to find a dealer or a single one for sale...


Very nice amp! I am about to post mine FS soon since I went with a 2 amp setup. Will be posting soon, or PM me if interested.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

While I'll take what that guy said about the PG amp with a grain of salt...

The Audison amp is amazing. I had the LRX5.1k and miss it. Would love to get another one someday. 

I wouldn't hesitate getting it. Also to note, the A chs are class A biased, not true class A.


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes indeed that Audison its a great amp! I had it installed for about 4 months before getting rid of my last vehicle and have no complaints about it, i was gonna install it on the current vehicle but fell into temptation with the new Mosconi Pro 5-30


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

Jlugo360 said:


>


DAAAAAAAAAMN Thats sexy! Whats the retail on that bad boy?


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

smgreen20 said:


> While I'll take what that guy said about the PG amp with a grain of salt...
> 
> The Audison amp is amazing. I had the LRX5.1k and miss it. Would love to get another one someday.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate getting it. Also to note, the A chs are class A biased, not true class A.


You can see it for yourself.


----------



## Indigoferg (May 6, 2018)

I ended up going with the Audison AV 5.1k and a bit ten d! Super stoked to get this stuff added into my truck...


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

I just lost an ebay auction for a Audison Voce 5.1k


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

having used plenty of amps I too agree with one of the previous posts.


you really cannot beat a team of Alpine F6 + M12, man when you stack them there less then 5 inches and put out 180rms x 4 + 1250rms (true alpine birthsheets) 

not only that but there very very clean and efficient too not to mention pretty small footprint per rms


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

disconnected said:


> I just lost an ebay auction for a Audison Voce 5.1k


Ouch, that was a good price too


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

brewmastr said:


> DAAAAAAAAAMN Thats sexy! Whats the retail on that bad boy?


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

surpised no one mentioned Helix P Six, yeah its not a 5 channel but hey you can go for a dual 2ohm and feel it 2 channels for a total 460rms which should be more than enough.


with the mids/tw's getting 120rms and having a very capable dsp built in I would probably say this amp is as best as it can get.

HD D class too with great efficiency


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

I’m sure it is a great one but when i started this thread I already owned my sub which is why i was looking specifically for a 2ohm load final on the sub channel


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Jlugo360 said:


> I’m sure it is a great one but when i started this thread I already owned my sub which is why i was looking specifically for a 2ohm load final on the sub channel


This one looked pretty cool. Full crossover section with bandpass. 
It doesn’t list 2ohm power but it’s atleast 500. And that clip light is helpful. 
This has feature you don’t see on amps 3x the price.

D5.1000


----------



## charles.beener (Mar 31, 2016)

Best - for me, Audison

Best value - NVX


----------



## gmerritt1160 (Nov 23, 2015)

I have had my Audison AV 5.1k and a bit ten d for about a yr. now and love it more everyday.

Makes me wonder what getting better Speakers would sound like.


----------



## Jlugo360 (Mar 6, 2017)

gmerritt1160 said:


> I have had my Audison AV 5.1k and a bit ten d for about a yr. now and love it more everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder what getting better Speakers would sound like.




What speakers are you running now? 
Do you have Bit Ten D to Bit in?


----------



## gmerritt1160 (Nov 23, 2015)

Jlugo360 said:


> What speakers are you running now?
> Do you have Bit Ten D to Bit in?


Currently have 

Bitten D

Hertz Mille ML280
Hertz HV165XL.4
Morel Sub ultimo 12 2 ohm


----------

